# calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

bought some wheels and want some backround on em. They arent in the best shape but are light as hell and the centers appear to be forged.
they are WEDS japan but google has given me nothing but their new stuff, I was told by one person that they may have been made by Rays..??
18x8.5 and 18x10 each of the 5 spokes says something at the wheel end of the spoke , 1 says 45718, 1 says SOAVE, 1 says ADULA, 1 says RUOTA, 
These wheels have no offset markings but are 5x114.3
the centers used to be white but have been stripped and polished.
more pics soon
















any info would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed (dublife63)*

I am no JDM guru yet first guess http://www.weds.co.jp/ just hit their
official website. You can prolly use online translation service to get
enough info from there.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed (JumpalTurbo5)*

been there, but these are too old to find any info on http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed (dublife63)*

RUOTA means "wheel" in Italian.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

no more info huh


----------



## DubRacer223 (Oct 1, 2001)

try hitting up takumiproject.com these guys always get rare jdm rims.


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

bump


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (dublife63)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dublife63* »_bump


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: (dublife63)*


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dublife63)*

^^







wow those look amazing


----------



## Cru_Jones (Oct 28, 2002)

someones gotta know sumthin


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (Cru_Jones)*

I got a set of these damn rims and i cant seem to find ANY info on them, I do a serch for WEDS Adula series and I get nothing. Anyone come up with any info on these rims. All i know is that these rims are not sold here and can be found only in Japan and Korea. These are so old they have no info at all on them??? I thought the internet holds onto old sites, 
My 3pc 18x8.5 et35

















_Modified by Cherb32 at 5:39 PM 12-17-2008_


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed (Cru_Jones)*

Can anyone shine some light on these rims?


----------



## timelesstraveler (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: calling JDM wheel Gurus....info needed (Cherb32)*

sorry to reply to old post. AFAIK the "internet" does not hold onto sites-- that's up to the webmasters. However, try http://www.archive.org-- they try to archive sites as much as permitted.


----------

